# Will the Sixers replace Eric Snow any time soon??



## jrrompy (Aug 27, 2002)

Is he a good enough starting PG?? I've seen various posts on these forums ranking him as one of the worst starting PGs in the league.

If that is the case why dont the sixers just replace him?? I think he is not a flashy player, and just plays hard and simple, which is why he doesnt get much credit.
He might not have a good shot but does that make his really bad??

Just wondering what everyone thinks of his future.


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

Eric Snow is a great role-player. He stepped up when Iverson was out, and is an outstanding defender. I'd keep him as our starting PG.


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

*personally ................*

I am a huge Eric Snow fan, I just like his effort, he isn' tthe greatest player, and probably wouldn't start for any other team but he fits well here. This sixers could u se a better shooter at the 1 tho.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Cleveland traded Z for Snow!

nah it didn't happen i just though it would cheer you guys up


----------



## jsa (Jul 16, 2002)

Snow is an enigma. As a defensive stopper of point guards,he is superb.When Iverson plays point , despite his quickness, teams get better penetration, which leads to easy shots. When McKie plays point, despite the fact that he is a very solid player and much better shooter, the offense is not as fluid. Now, without a shot blocker who will play a lot of minutes, snow's qualities are important.

Offensively, although not a true drive and dish point, he runs the offense with control. The 76ers miss a lot of outside shots that may be well set up, so this is harder to judge. His shooting is so inconsistent. Every time he looks like he has a stroke for a month or so, he gets hurt. When he comes back, he is terrible. He is just not a natural shooter, although his form is decent. If he never shoots a three, it is ok. But he really should make the open 17 footer, like other NBA guards.

The intangibles are all good. He is a bright team player and great influence, likea Doc Rivers was as a player and now as a coach. 

Since Iverson can't/won't be a Tim Hardaway/Tiny Archibald type scoring point, the 76ers need a tough, pass minded, defensive oriented guard. Snow has those qualities as well as the aforementioned flaws. No easy alternatives at this point.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

The reason other people rate Eric Snow as one of the worst point guards in the league is simple, it's because they don't see as many Sixer games as we do. Sure he's not going to light up the board with points, but he does all the dirty work that goes unrecognized by the Sportscenters and the Fox Sports News'.

There's loads of other teams Snow would start on:

-Boston
-Cleveland
-Miami
-Denver
-Golden State
-LA Lakers
-Memphis
-Minnesota*
-New York
-Orlando
-Toronto
-Washington

*-Depends on Terrel Brandon's condition.

That's 12 teams, who would instantly feel the impact of Snow. He's an old school type of a point guard, not this flashy new age ****, when he's guarding you, you'll feel that he's guarding you. And when he's called on to lead the team, he can take the team on his shoulders and win. He might not be the best shooter, might not be the best of anything really, but I'd take him anyday over Andre Miller.

-Tim


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

*well*

I dont know if I would take him over Dre Miller, but he might be a better fit for this team. Id go out on a limb and say he might be the only point guard in the lead who could run the team like he does. He does things so unseen, that no one cares. Hes like a blocker in football, you dont really notice. HE will probably be here for a while , but we will see.


----------



## sixersonline (Sep 11, 2002)

I was with you 100% right up until you said Andre Miller. Miller I would say is among the top 6-7 point guards in the league (the World Championships notwithstanding). 

Snow definitely gets huge marks for his defense (probably a top 3 PG defensively behind Kidd and Payton). But the biggest area he hurts an offense is because the opposing teams don't respect him. Even if Snow only took 4 shots a game, if the opponent at least felt he was enough of a threat to have to consistently guard him on the perimeter, Iverson probably wouldn't see as many double and triple teams.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

The thing that is said about this whole situation is we dont have anybody being groomed to replace him or a 2nd point guard on this team. Our 2 back-up point guards are 1. Aaron McKie who is a SG/SF who can play point. 2 Allen Iverson our starting shooting guard and 3. John Salmons who isnt even a given to be a point guard in the NBA. That is what I hate about being a sixers fan. Outside of my other favorite team Minnesota basically every other team in this league has groomed or are grooming players to replace or take over at certain spots on their teams. It's hard for me to watch both of these teams do nothing about the future of their franchises.


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PhillyPhanatic</b>!
> The reason other people rate Eric Snow as one of the worst point guards in the league is simple, it's because they don't see as many Sixer games as we do. Sure he's not going to light up the board with points, but he does all the dirty work that goes unrecognized by the Sportscenters and the Fox Sports News'.
> 
> There's loads of other teams Snow would start on:
> ...


I'm not sure if Snow would start over Williams (MEM) or Fisher (LAL). Other than that, though, you're right. Overall, I think Snow is pretty underrated. He's easily one of the best defending point guards in the NBA.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

I'm a Celtics' fan and I'd love to have Snow. He is very underrated, and does all the little things that do not show up in the box score. He is a very good defender and has a nice mid range jumper.

Some folks here must be watching sneaker commercials instead of basketball games. They're probably the same ones who think Jerry Stackhouse is a great player.

I'm not sure if I would pick Snow over Miller, but I think the choice is much closer than some people think.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

snow is a fine point guard, nothing spectacular but solid. however, i see him as a poor man's alvin williams. don't think he has the handles, shot, or defensive prowess that alvin possesses. of course snow could step onto the raptors starting line in a second without williams there.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> snow is a fine point guard, nothing spectacular but solid. however, i see him as a poor man's alvin williams. don't think he has the handles, shot, or defensive prowess that alvin possesses. of course snow could step onto the raptors starting line in a second without williams there.


Youre right about everything up unitl you said defensive prowess. Alvin Williams is no where near the defender that snow is


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

*yes....*

the main reason the Snow is starting is his defense, unlike most point guards, he can guard the oposing teams top scoring threat which is usually a shooting guard. He also can keep control of the offense whcih is needed when things get erractic.


----------

